# Electric Snow Blowers



## thesnowman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello everybody, I am thinking about buying an electric snow blower for my mom. She doesn't have much area to clear, just a walkway and a small driveway. I want to get something that is easy to handle and not intimidating.

Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used an electric blower before. I know Toro made a couple that people have said they liked. I know there are a lot of cheap ones around with varying reviews. Some like them and some say they burn up within the first few uses. I am sure operator usage and abuse plays a role in that.

Sorry to hijack your thread, but it reminded me of the Ariens AMP from a couple years back. I haven't heard anything about it since so it must have been a marketing gimmick than never took off.
AMP 24 SNO-THRO - Premium Brand Electric Snow Blower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Toro makes an electric unit that is supposed to be pretty good. Toro makes excellent snowblowers and if you get one it's the only one I'd recommend. There are others out there but the little I've heard about them isn't too good.
Be sure she doesnt get the cord wrapped up in that thing!


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

I wouldn't use an electric snowblower if I used your money to buy it....haha.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

The small Toro wheeled blower is a good unit. There is a lot of decent corded electric stuff available. The cord is a pain. But, no gas and no weight. I can only use one hand, right now, so I am glad to have electric leaf blowers, trimmers, chain saws, etc.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro makes a couple of electric snowblowers that are light weight


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GreatWhiteNorth said:


> I wouldn't use an electric snowblower if I used your money to buy it....haha.


Ha Ha... You ain't gettin' my $ either. Never say never. There may come a day when you no longer have choices due to failing health, age, etc. Just sayin'.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

i have a snow joe sj623e and it is one **** of a electric snowblower. its vary powerful vary easy to use and vary dependable. i highly recommend it to any one. its better than any other brand.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks to me like you've got your answer. Buy her a Joe!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That's pretty typical of most SS blowers. *way* faster than any Two stage up to a certain point. That's why I have both types. SS took care of 95% of snow removal last year. Gilson got the heavy stuff and EOD mess.
I have a Toro Power Clear.


----------



## SnowPro (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought an electric snow blower a few years ago and have no complaints so far. It's great for clearing small areas and light snowfalls. This is the same store I ordered mine from. Pretty good selection and reviews to compare. 
Electric Snow Blowers @ Snow Blowers Direct


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

A year ago I came across a Toro Power Curve 1800 electric snow blower (18" cut) for $15 at a yard sale in nice condition. At the time I never knew such an animal existed. I brought it home, cleaned it up some, and used it last year on my rear deck. Amazing little machine. It used to take me 45 min to push/shovel the deck off and now it's done in under 15 min besides being fun. Now I wish I had a bigger deck. 

I can see the benefit of one of these to the renter/homeowner. No gas/oil smell or starting issues, and light weight to boot. Downside is the cost as I've seen them new going for high $200's to low $300's.

A couple of thing you need to know: 
1) make sure the power cord you use is rated for the amps of the electric motor. Using an undersized cord could be the reason for motor failure.

2) having the extension cord that is rated for cold weather is very nice.

3) make sure you have an outdoor outlet accessible to where it's going to be used.

4) don't take to heart anything bad the guys on this site say about electric snow blower. Gas & oil flow through their veins, they don't know any better so you have to excuse them


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

There is a toro power shovel bought new at nickels about 25 years ago. Used it many times as a kid and 25 years late it is still going strong.

$10 got me the 18 toro job at a garage sale an I gave it to my sister ( apartment) her son used it for most of the driveway until I got there with a snowblower.

I don't use them but I have nothing bad to say. Just good.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not just electric snowblowers but single stage blowers in general do *much more* work than people give them credit for. Those Toros can * move* some incredible amounts of snow. And, in some (most) cases they are much faster than 2 stage blowers.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I do have an electric snowblower similar to a different Snow-Joe version. I agree that the unit is quite capable.

Nevertheless, depending on the shape of the area you have to clean, the cord can be a real pita. Therefore I switched to a gas powered (and bigger, but still SS) blower and will hardly ever look back. Despite weighing about three times as much as the electric one I feel that its handling is way better. 

In this particular situation I would go for the small Toro 418 ZE because of its size and weight. Of course, an engine needs more maintenance than an electric motor; but I think mom can rely on her son for that. If you're not afraid of the costs, alkylate fuel is the solution for most every smell, starting or off-season storage related problems.

And in case of a power outage the gas powered blower will still do the job...


----------

